

 Ask HN: What do you think of my destressing project, Weight Nudge? - chasingsparks
http://www.weightnudge.com/

======
chasingsparks
Actually, I should clarify but I don't like editing titles. I wrote
WeightNudge to relieve some personal stress; it does not help other people
"destress". The project I've been working on full-time suddenly became
depressing, as it forced me to remember some people who died. I dropped the
project for a few days and wrote this as a temporary escape.

